# How to remove Plaster/Lath without damaging adjoining walls?



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I score a line using a masonry chisel with a 3 inch blade and a large hammer or small maul. It usually breaks very cleanly requiring very little clean up of the edge. This works well on inside corners and also on flats of walls or ceilings. Outside corners need a delicate touch to keep from busting up the adjoining surface.

Also, it works best if you can score your cut line on the center of a stud, otherwise the springiness of the lathe makes it hard to keep a clean edge.


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, I don't have a mortar chisel but I do have a diamond angle grinder blade... I may try to score the corner with that.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

Angle Grinder blade works....just try to make a enclosed wall with bags if you care about dust and a good vac.....


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

reciprocating saw with a steel blade also works - a little less dusty than an angle grinder. Be sure to cut shallow cuts, just enough to cut the mesh. Cutting too deep may result in cutting hidden wires, pipes, etc.


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> reciprocating saw with a steel blade also works - a little less dusty than an angle grinder. Be sure to cut shallow cuts, just enough to cut the mesh. Cutting too deep may result in cutting hidden wires, pipes, etc.


No mesh here! Shouldn't be any wires either:whistling2:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh! cool...then regular const. blade will work great


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

I use a box cutter and score a few times to cut the plaster then pull it off remove lath after, using a powertool might shake the other walls to much ..


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

oldrivers said:


> I use a box cutter and score a few times to cut the plaster then pull it off remove lath after, using a powertool might shake the other walls to much ..


I think this is the approach I might try first. Luckily they are all inside corners and a few will be out of sight so I can test those first. I am definately removing plaster first, then lath. I think all at once would just make a mess.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

acme54321 said:


> I am definately removing plaster first, then lath. I think all at once would just make a mess.


Haha! It's a mess no matter how you do it. I just tore out 3/4 ton of plaster and a truck load of lathe for a new bathroom. 

There's not really any way to avoid the dust, but it helps if you isolate the area using plastic sheeting and it also helps to put a fan in a window blowing out if possible.

Good luck!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*Yep a messy*

Amen to it will be a mess.

wire-mesh in the corners & wall to ceiling was very common in Jax,FL even if you have plaster Gyp lathe ( late 40's til ?) If you have wood lathe I would be very surprised if you don't have wire at those locations.

3" masons chisel / flat bar / snips / recip saw... this is what and why you save all your old blades. I think Bernie's tools in Jax can supply plaster blades {plaster will turn most blades into butter knives}(the box stores will go "whacha tawkin bout") Recip saw use can be risky...but maybe the the needed weapon if wire 5x5 is there and in good condition. Beat all the plaster away that you can.. snip what wire you can... cut with flat bar what you can...

taking out one wall will be slow going... might take you as long as demo one wall as all the plaster from a small to medium room.

good luck.. wear a mask and throw away clothes... good plasters would add a handful of ASB to increase the plaster working time. :wink:


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

Bob, I have already removed 2 corners and there was no mesh. That was corners inside of existing closets though so I may encounter on corners inside the room though. We shall see!


----------



## acme54321 (May 19, 2010)

Big Bob said:


> good plasters would add a handful of ASB to increase the plaster working time. :wink:



:huh:

Asbestos? 

There is horse hair in them. I have even found some plant matter lol. I am wearing a respirator thought in case and attempting to keep the plaster in large chunks rather than smashing it to bits.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've cut out quite a few plaster walls in my time. I have found that plaster of most any kind will eat up Sawz-all type blades very quickly. No luck at local big box store so I ordered the "Plaster blades". Cut like butter even through metal lath and last a long time. I do figure out my wall thickness, add a piece of wood to the shoe of the saw so the blade when retracted just does stick through the wall and cut. When I'm near and electrical outlet I kill the power to that one--and pray. I cut out sections from between studs and remove in maybe three pieces for ease of handling. Then all I have to do is clean off the studs. Sounds easy maybe but it's more work that this. David


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

what about a circular saw? would that work?


----------



## Hourglass52 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Plaster $ lath*

Plaster is a mess when you cut it by mechanical means. No matter how good you seal stuff up the dust will get all over the house.

Go get a one time use cheap wide wood chisel. Take your time and cut where you need to. Crack the remaining plaster with a hammer and put it bags or boxes immediately.

Then use a small saws all to cut the lath and pry it off with your claw hammer. If you go nuts just smashing plaster and lath you will have a mess to clean up that will take quite a long time. Be neat about removing it and you will save allot of time in the long run.

Take your time and be clean.

Use a drop cloth, break the plaster off the lath first, and clean it up.
Then just pry the lath off and bundle it up.

Bob


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

A circular saw will be EXTREMELY messy and dusty. Also you can't get close into corners where the ceiling, floor and walls meet.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the insight gentlemen. this is going to be tough then...i am not worried about the mess as much because i am replacing the carpet afterwards, but i would like to contain dust as best as possible.


----------

